# Attn UVC Owners / Villa del Palmar / Arco



## beach.bar.bob (Oct 22, 2015)

To all UVC owners: 

Recently I was appointed to the UVC Member Advisory Council or MAC.  The MAC is a group of UVC owners that provide input to UVC regarding member suggestions/issues/concerns and the like. This group meets four times per year with UVC management usually via conference call. Once a year the group meets in person at the annual UVC Member Social at Villa del Palmar Flamingos. I will be attending the meeting next week. 

From UVC: 
*"The MAC’s mission is to generate and gather suggestions and ideas regarding membership products and services.  The MAC provides ideas and recommendations on improving Club and resort programs and services. Further, MAC members act as Goodwill Ambassadors between the Developer, Management, staff, and all Club Members."*

Before I head down there I thought I would solicit ideas from those owners that hang out here at TUG. I DON'T believe this group has any sway with how the developer sells memberships/upgrades, owner update meetings, membership benefits and the like. Rather, I believe this group can impact the interactions between UVC and members, the polices/procedures implemented at the resorts and the like. Recent discussions have included enforcing pool chair policies (good luck!) and revising/enforcing/educating no smoking policies across the resorts. 

I see the position as an advocate for owners' views to the company. In that spirit if you have any ideas you'd like me to carry forward post them here or reply to me privately. I'm not much for just carrying forward complaints and bitching but rather issues with suggestions on how they might be resolved. 

Thanks. 

bbb


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Oct 22, 2015)

I sent you a pm.


----------



## 714kts (Oct 22, 2015)

bbb - we would like to see a shuttle between PV and Nuevo. Also better shuttle around Cancun and Loreto. Member updates at Flamingos needn't be so confrontational. Please find out where the new 'secret' location is going to be! How about Cuba??? Thanks and have a blast!


----------



## beach.bar.bob (Oct 22, 2015)

Carole - I got your note. I understand the issues and agree. 

714kts - Cuba ? That would be sweet!!  I'm not betting on that. 
Last winter they told us they are supposedly building up the corridor in Cabo by Dreams. 

Shuttles are now on my list! 
I wholeheartedly agree about the Flamingos update meetings. Ugh! 

Thanks! Exactly what I'm looking for. 

Will update when we return...should we actually get there. Hurricane Patricia was upgraded to a Category 4 today and is aimed just south of Puerto Vallarta. Hopefully it's not as bad as Odile was in Cabo last year! 

bbb


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 22, 2015)

Good luck!  I'll watch for your update.  Our RTU ended this year so we no longer have a stake but still an interest.  

Deb


----------



## easyrider (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi Bob !

Here is my wish list.

1. The Loreto resort needs motorized water craft for safety. Last time we were in Loreto the lifeguard had only the very basic tools. They need to ramp up in this department. Waterproof radio, flare gun, jet ski and safety rings should be required as there are resort owned kayaks and paddle boards in use.

2. There should be a late night shuttle in Cancun to the party district.

3. It wouldn't hurt to have a sports bar area at the resorts. The last trip to Flamingos we used the lobby bar for the Sea Hawks games. The lobby bar wasn't open so the guys had to go to the pool bar to get drinks and snacks.

Ok Then

Bill


----------



## KarenLK (Oct 25, 2015)

My final RTU at Villa del Mar has now ended. The ones that ended in 2011, I think - there was never any acknowledgement of the RTU ending, no goodbye, no nothing. No explanation of what was going to happen to all the now-unowned units. I would love to know what the plans are for the property post-2015 when there will no longer be owners on site.


----------



## Fauxqui (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Bob,
Thanks for taking this on. We've been owners at Flamingoes for several years and haven't made it to an annual meeting yet. A shuttle to PV would be amazing. 
Looking forward to your report.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Nov 1, 2015)

714kts said:


> bbb - we would like to see a shuttle between PV and Nuevo. Also better shuttle around Cancun and Loreto. Member updates at Flamingos needn't be so confrontational. Please find out where the new 'secret' location is going to be! How about Cuba??? Thanks and have a blast!



There will be 2 new resorts built in the corridor in Los Cabos. Ground has been broken for 1 and should be ready for occupancy in 18-24 months. Cesar would nit tell us specifically where but said it will become common knowledge soon,


----------



## TacoTerry (Nov 2, 2015)

Triple B, if it's not to late, return of the Flamingos/Nuevo/Downtown PV shuttle is high on my list. Return of the Gold Members Desk would be good too. Better emergency medical for the beach and pool areas. I was on the beach last year when a parachuter gal missed her mark and broke her leg and hurt her back, she was in agony for an hour and a half before getting a ride on a police 4 wheeler to an ambulance. Really sad that there was so little help. 

TacoTerry


----------



## AlbertaTravel (Nov 3, 2015)

*Hurrucane*

Beach Bar Bob

Did you make it to the meeting?


----------



## Slinger (Nov 3, 2015)

AlbertaTravel said:


> Beach Bar Bob
> 
> Did you make it to the meeting?



Would love to hear an update as well


----------



## AlbertaTravel (Nov 6, 2015)

Anyone heard from Bob


----------



## Slinger (Nov 6, 2015)

AlbertaTravel said:


> Anyone heard from Bob



Sent him a PM as well. Nothing yet. Hope he is still in vacay mode and ignoring us for some sun and fun!


----------



## AlbertaTravel (Nov 16, 2015)

Slinger said:


> Sent him a PM as well. Nothing yet. Hope he is still in vacay mode and ignoring us for some sun and fun!



Heard anything?


----------



## Slinger (Nov 17, 2015)

AlbertaTravel said:


> Heard anything?



Still not a word. 

At what point should we become concerned?


----------



## AlbertaTravel (Nov 17, 2015)

Slinger said:


> Still not a word.
> 
> At what point should we become concerned?



Maybe they went for 3 or 4 weeks and doesn't do emails or anything etc on holiday


----------



## beach.bar.bob (Nov 19, 2015)

Slinger said:


> Still not a word.
> 
> At what point should we become concerned?



Don't worry ... I'm fine. 

Just totally absorbed in road warrior mode. 
Retiring in 33 days - totally committed to getting last client engagements wrapped up. On the road working with clients almost every day thru holidays. 

Was not able to make trip to Nuevo Vallarta due to hurricane, but did participate in the meeting. I have notes that I'll share when I get a bit caught up. 

bbb


----------



## Slinger (Nov 20, 2015)

beach.bar.bob said:


> Don't worry ... I'm fine.
> 
> Just totally absorbed in road warrior mode.
> Retiring in 33 days - totally committed to getting last client engagements wrapped up. On the road working with clients almost every day thru holidays.
> ...



Great to hear bbb! Thanks for checking in. We will all wait patiently and congrats on the upcoming retirement!


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Nov 20, 2015)

Some info from my owner's update on 11/1. VDP Cabo will never be updated to better standards. It is intended to be a 3 star resort and will stay that way. Our stay was very good. Our only complaints were: 1) the ongoing elevator problems in Building 2, 2)the cheesy screens on the balconies constant coming off the track, 3) lounge hogs at the pools. 
There was a lounge concierge who did on occasion remove towels and leave a card stating what was done. I moved towels once when I was told by someone that no one occupied the lounge for over 2 hours and the looked like they had not been used. No ine ever came to claim them. I made a point to find the concierge when there were no lounges at the adult pool; he and his staff promptly got us chairs and umbrella from somewhere.
We spoke of our displeasure in not being able to request upper floors or views and were told that we will never be able to do that again because of some owners deciding their requests were a given and caused a scene when they didn't get what they want, As usual, a few ruin it for everyone. We were given a unit very close to our fixed week unit for the following week by just having a civil conversation. The best way to get the best location and view is to arrive early and be willing to wait for cleaning to be done. If you want to check in right away you will have to be willing to accept what is ready.
We didn't learn too much more at the update. there will be 2 more resorts built in the Cabo corridor, one of which has had ground broken and should be ready for occupancy in 18-24 months. They would not share exact location. VDA and VDE guests can no longer us the pools at VDP and vice versa. Evidently it was causing too much traffic by families at VDP because of the whale slide. 
I forgot to ask about transfer fees since I have seen some question either here or on Trip Advisor. They still try to get you to upgrade no matter how strongly you tell them you won't. The prices to do so are nothing but laughable to me. I can't imagine who would pay those prices. Thankfully we got into timeshare when even the developer prices weren't as outlandish. I know many complain of not actually having a deed in Mexico and only a 30 year membership. I find this to be a big plus - how many really want to keep a timeshare more than 30 years? My membership in PV at a different resort expired last year and for the most part it is a very good thing. The other defense I will provide for Mexican timeshares, at least with the 2 I have owned, is that the maintenance fees are less than almost anywhere. In 30 years, I have never had a special assessment with my mexican timeshares despite moderate damage from Hurricane Kenna that hit PV. My 2016 maintenance fee for a 2 BR penthouse is $959 with a < 3% increase from last year.


----------



## mark in time (Nov 25, 2015)

*Purchase resale week*

Any help would be appreciated. We own a week in a 2 bedroom with Uvc. I have a friend who also owns a week and I am considering purchasing it from him. Any suggestions regarding a closing company to use, any restrictions that might be in place because I a buying resale or anything I should consider before purchasing would be most helpful.


----------



## Slinger (Nov 26, 2015)

timesharejunkie4 said:


> Some info from my owner's update on 11/1. VDP Cabo will never be updated to better standards. It is intended to be a 3 star resort and will stay that way. Our stay was very good. Our only complaints were: 1) the ongoing elevator problems in Building 2, 2)the cheesy screens on the balconies constant coming off the track, 3) lounge hogs at the pools.
> There was a lounge concierge who did on occasion remove towels and leave a card stating what was done. I moved towels once when I was told by someone that no one occupied the lounge for over 2 hours and the looked like they had not been used. No ine ever came to claim them. I made a point to find the concierge when there were no lounges at the adult pool; he and his staff promptly got us chairs and umbrella from somewhere.
> We spoke of our displeasure in not being able to request upper floors or views and were told that we will never be able to do that again because of some owners deciding their requests were a given and caused a scene when they didn't get what they want, As usual, a few ruin it for everyone. We were given a unit very close to our fixed week unit for the following week by just having a civil conversation. The best way to get the best location and view is to arrive early and be willing to wait for cleaning to be done. If you want to check in right away you will have to be willing to accept what is ready.
> We didn't learn too much more at the update. there will be 2 more resorts built in the Cabo corridor, one of which has had ground broken and should be ready for occupancy in 18-24 months. They would not share exact location. VDA and VDE guests can no longer us the pools at VDP and vice versa. Evidently it was causing too much traffic by families at VDP because of the whale slide.
> I forgot to ask about transfer fees since I have seen some question either here or on Trip Advisor. They still try to get you to upgrade no matter how strongly you tell them you won't. The prices to do so are nothing but laughable to me. I can't imagine who would pay those prices. Thankfully we got into timeshare when even the developer prices weren't as outlandish. I know many complain of not actually having a deed in Mexico and only a 30 year membership. I find this to be a big plus - how many really want to keep a timeshare more than 30 years? My membership in PV at a different resort expired last year and for the most part it is a very good thing. The other defense I will provide for Mexican timeshares, at least with the 2 I have owned, is that the maintenance fees are less than almost anywhere. In 30 years, I have never had a special assessment with my mexican timeshares despite moderate damage from Hurricane Kenna that hit PV. My 2016 maintenance fee for a 2 BR penthouse is $959 with a < 3% increase from last year.



Thank you for sharing your update info with us! Appreciate the time you took to share.


----------



## nazclk (Dec 8, 2015)

*UVC resale*

Just make sure that it is paid off. Also make sure that it is not points, because if it is you get shafted because none of the rights transfer except the use of a week and I think they downgrade it. By the way you can do the transfer yourself. Simple document sent to Resort Com.


----------



## Fauxqui (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for the update, Carole. We own VDP Flamingoes and will be going back in March. We traded another timeshare week through II for a week at the Mayan NV. I'm curious to see how they compare.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Dec 11, 2015)

We will be going to VDP Cancun in March. If anyone has questions about the resort, let us know. We will do the best we can to answer.


----------



## beach.bar.bob (Dec 19, 2015)

beach.bar.bob said:


> To all UVC owners:
> 
> Recently I was appointed to the UVC Member Advisory Council or MAC.  The MAC is a group of UVC owners that provide input to UVC regarding member suggestions/issues/concerns and the like. This group meets four times per year with UVC management usually via conference call. Once a year the group meets in person at the annual UVC Member Social at Villa del Palmar Flamingos. I will be attending the meeting next week.
> 
> ...



AlbertaTravel 	
Did you make it to the meeting? 

Slinger 	

Still not a word.
At what point should we become concerned?



beach.bar.bob said:


> Don't worry ... I'm fine.
> 
> Just totally absorbed in road warrior mode.
> Retiring in 33 days - totally committed to getting last client engagements wrapped up. On the road working with clients almost every day thru holidays.
> ...



Sorry for the seriously delayed response. Finally finished!! Returned yesterday from my very last business trip! Been doing the road warrior consulting thing for a couple of decades - will be fully retired at the end of the month. 
Feel very fortunate to be able to do so at a relatively young age (61) and in good health. 

So...here's the update: 

As mentioned, we were unable to make it to the actual meeting due to the hurricane. As it ends up we would have made it just fine and been able to enjoy great weather. But with the damage Hurricane Odile did to Cabo last fall in our minds (we were there just six weeks later), a flight scheduled to leave at 5:30 am well before the results on the ground would have been known we felt the most responsible action was to cancel. Delta Airlines and UVC were both great and cancelled everything with full refund, no penalties etc. 

I participated in the Member Advisory Meeting via teleconference. Unfortunately, there were technical difficulties establishing the call and being able to hear and participate in the meeting. Thus, those of us on the phone missed the first 15 minutes and some were unable to participate due to a shortage of time as well as the technical problems. There was a hard end after 60 minutes when the conference call timed out. I was unable to bring to the discussion the items I had gathered here. I have emailed them to UVC and will retain them for discussion at the next meeting. 

General observations - UVC seems to take these meetings seriously. I am impressed that for the first two meetings I participated in that all of the general managers of each resort have been involved as well as Bob Kistner UVC President, Rhonda Mayer UVC Club Director and other resort and UVC HQ employees. They were involved and forthcoming with information. Thus far I've seen this as a positive - They listen and if appropriate take action. 

My notes and added comments from the discussion (that I was able to hear):
- Some members are becoming annoyed with the multiple calls/emails/contacts from the concierge pre-arrival. A single contact would seem to be sufficient.  Management will look into it to improve process.  
BBB Comment - these contacts are about selling all-inclusive, ground transportation, spa services, member update meetings and the like. I doubt we'll see a change as these contacts are revenue drivers. If I were running the joint I might even make more calls...

- Even with the new WI-FI systems there seem to be performance issues and dead spots. Some offered that they just bring their own WI-FI boosters. UVC responded that they have been finishing the implementation of the new system from a common vendor across the resorts. They have held back part of the payment as the vendor works to improve coverage via additional antennae and the like. The goal (and contract) is to achieve 100% coverage at each resort. 
BBB Comment: I work in the technology field...its always a moving target. Now it's coverage ...later it'll be performance. There are bandwidth problems with the local internet service providers that are beyond UVC's ability to control. My advice is to have low expectations while at the resort - you're on vacation after all! Email, web browsing should be fine. On the other hand, don't come down with high expectations for streaming video content and the like as you do at home. Our WI-FI coverage was fine during out last visit to Arco in Feb '15 - just one dead spot in a certain location on the balcony.   

- Investment has been made in new umbrellas and some straight chairs (as opposed to loungers). 
BBB Comment: Seems this might have been specific to VDP Flamingos...not sure. I'll be at Arco in two weeks - we'll see if I notice a difference. 

- Complaints at VDP Flamingos that the new restaurant is infringing on the pool area. UVC response is that they are trying to work it out. 
BBB Comment: Have not seen new restaurant at Flamingos thus I have no opinion. Will be there Feb/Mar will respond if I notice anything. 

- Linens usage...some are concerned about waste/expense. Do we need maid service every day? Such frequent linen service? UVC response was that they offer card in each room so you can indicate what you want done to linens/towels etc. The norm is that linens are changed mid-week. 
BBB Comment: Use the card if this matters to you personally. I see no problems with current setup. I like daily maid service - so leave it alone! 

- Activities boards/signups...some would like this to be more open/available.  They would like more to participate in the scheduled activities. UVC response - we think it's okay. 
BBB Comment: Leave me alone. I'm on vacation. Go organize someone else

- Members are getting phone calls from scammers. They have private numbers and know specifically we are UVC owners. UVC response...Kistner jumped on this big time. Says UVC is committed to protecting data. Says in this case this is not a UVC-specific challenge. Rather it is a timeshare industry problem. UVC is working with timeshare industry group, OSAC, US State Department and other governmental groups in US and Mexico. Arrests have been made, scammers have been shut down. "We're on it..." 
BBB Comment: This is not a new problem. This has been going on since I first bought in 2008. Protect yourself...do not listen when you get these calls, by all means don't ever send them money. UVC asks that if you receive such a contact that you email Rhonda Mayer or call the call center with the pertinent details as they are actively working to shut these folks down. 

- Seniors all-inclusive rate...some would like a lower all-inclusive rate for seniors (or a non-alcohol all-inclusive as well). UVC response = it would just be too darn hard for staff to support and make work. 
BBB Comment: Don't disagree that it would be hard to implement...but what they really mean is they don't want to take the hit on revenue. I'm okay with that personally as I'm not an all-inclusive guy anyway. 

- Resortcom records are a mess according to some. Reservations/weeks/points are not accounted for correctly and don't match our records. UVC response: We're working on a new system - testing it now at the call center. Will release it into production at the call center soon. Then after the bugs are worked out they will release the web front-end so that we can make our own reservations online. 
BBB Comment: Boy, I sure hope that true! I've never had a problem with my records or reservations but I can't believe we don't have a modern web-based reservation system yet. They've been talking about this since I first bought. I last called the call center two weeks ago and they weren't using it yet.  I'm not holding my breath on this one but look forward to the day when they finally roll this out. I actually believe we might see it soon! 

And that's it...

We should have another call in Jan/Feb sometime. Feel free to post reactions or thoughts for future discussion on this thread or via private message if you prefer. 

FWIW

bbb


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks for your participation and keeping us informed.


----------



## TacoTerry (Dec 20, 2015)

Nice job Triple B, enjoy your retirement! Thanks for the update, congrats and I hope to be joining the ranks this summer.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 21, 2015)

*Thanks BB Bob - for giving all Tug members info on UVC*

Hi BB Bob - I had read the start of this thread - pre hurricane and thought it was a good source of info as a non UVC owner . We own Mayan and also have separate RCI access for exchanging . I Appreciate your hard work on this as a UVC owner and want to say your posts are great background info for me when I'm looking for a future Mexican exchange .

I will be looking for your future updates on TUG


----------



## KarenLK (Dec 21, 2015)

My question is this -- what will happen at Villa del mar/palmar in PV as the final contracts end this week - I had 2011 and 2015 contracts. I never got a letter in 2011 and I do not expect one now, but.....


----------



## Slinger (Dec 21, 2015)

Awesome review and info BBB! Thanks for the lengthy update. Very much appreciated! 



Again and most importantly....congrats on the very soon upcoming retirement!


----------



## easyrider (Dec 21, 2015)

KarenLK said:


> My question is this -- what will happen at Villa del mar/palmar in PV as the final contracts end this week - I had 2011 and 2015 contracts. I never got a letter in 2011 and I do not expect one now, but.....



We were at the PV resort last year and from what I have heard, which is many things over the years, is that the Villa del Mar units are going to used as rentals for the developer. 

I kind of think that this make sense as UVCi is building a new property on the Cabo corridor and expanding the golf course in Loreto. 

UVCi was allowing VDM owners access to expired VDM contracts. These were listed on the myuvc website for a while. 

A big "Thank You Bob" for being an owner advocate. 

Bill


----------



## beach.bar.bob (Feb 17, 2016)

beach.bar.bob said:


> To all UVC owners:
> 
> Recently I was appointed to the UVC Member Advisory Council or MAC.  The MAC is a group of UVC owners that provide input to UVC regarding member suggestions/issues/concerns and the like. This group meets four times per year with UVC management usually via conference call. Once a year the group meets in person at the annual UVC Member Social at Villa del Palmar Flamingos. I will be attending the meeting next week.
> 
> ...


*

All - 

We just finished the most recent quarterly conference call. The following is my feedback to you - interested UVC owners. I was in Cabo at VDA in early Jan and sent a detailed trip report to management. I was also able to forward my questions/issues gathered here last fall and received updates/replies on most of my topics. Hopefully, I've been able to get responses to the issues you all surfaced in this thread and in the private messages I received. I appreciate the responses to some of the questions may not be that helpful 

If you have further thoughts/questions issues for me to surface to management please post them on this thread or send to me via private message. 

BB Observation: Villa del Arco has undergone recent improvements noticed during our January stay. Our unit had new curtains, all balcony chairs had rubber stoppers on the legs. Significant reduction in noise across the resort. Catering carts used to bus supplies to the ship bar have been quieted ... no more shake/rattle/roll at 6 am across the pool. Upgrades in upholstered furniture across the resort are in progress. Phase 1 done, Phase 2 in progress, Phase 3 by end of year. New pool chairs (not enough yet - more on order). New beach chairs. New restaurant - Neptune - is open. Nice facility, great view, good food, service. Noisy...bad acoustics (IMHO). 

Issue:
In the past, members have been able to note room requests on their reservation. Why has this ability been taken away?
UVC Response:  
We understand the concern here but unfortunately we had to remove this process as we were making too many of our members unhappy not being able to fulfill what they were asking for.  Most of our members took the “suggestion” as a given and were upset when they did not get what they asked for.  

Issue: 
What about improved shuttle capabilities such as  between Flamingos and VDP PV? A late nite shuttle in Cancun to the restaurant/party zone?
UVC Response: 
These are Taxi union issues which make them impossible for us to provide.

Issue: 
The Loreto resort needs motorized water craft for safety. They need to ramp up in this department. Waterproof radio, flare gun, jet ski and safety rings should be required as there are resort owned kayaks and paddle boards in use.
UVC Response: 
This will be reviewed with the Loreto management team.

Issue: 
What about catering a bit more to the American sports fans and have a sports bar area at the resorts. Especially NFL football on Sundays.
UVC Response: 
You will be happy to hear that we did just that; we have opened up a new sports bar in the VDM Lobby at the Villa Del Palmar Vallarta resort and are looking for a location at our Flamingos resort.

Issue:
What's the future of Villa del Mar now that nearly all the memberships have expired.
UVC Response:
We have recently introduced a special nightly rental rate for former VDM members so that they can return to the resort they called home for years. However there are no plans to sell memberships in to Villa Del Mar at this time.

Issue: 
Why must member update presentations at Flamingos be so confrontational vis-a-vis the other resorts?  
UVC Response: 
We work very hard with the sales teams at the resort to maintain the utmost professionalism with our members, I apologize if you heard that members were not treated this way during a presentation.  Next time you hear about this please let me know and we can look into it specifically.
BB Comment: 
You heard them. Let me know if you have specifics - new from now forward not back in the past. 

Issue:
Why can't elite memberships just be elite memberships? Why weren't original elites just grandfathered into new program
UVC Response: 
The new Elite members are paying a higher Maintenance Fee rate, this is the reason for the additional benefits that are not apart of your membership.

Issue: 
Why does the elite beach area at Villa del Arco lag behind those at Flamingos and Cancun?
UVC Response: 
UVC is planning to upgrade the Elite beach area to be the same as the Puerto Vallarta standard; we are still exchanging  ideas with both Vallarta and Cancan about what the final company-wide standard should be. 

Issue: 
What do the $3.50 daily gratuities cover?
UVC Response: 
70% of fund goes to housekeeping the remaining 30% to background support staff such as gardeners and the like. 

Issue: 
Smoking policy. How can it be better enforced.
UVC Response: 
Based on Mexican laws resorts are smoke free other than designated smoking areas. 

Issue: Pets policy. More and more members are simply buying online vests and certificates for pets to be designated as service animals and bringing to resort.
UVC Response: This is a delicate situation. The law ties our hands. Developing a consistent policy across resorts. 

Issue: 
Multiple calls from UVC pre-arrival. Can we cut these down?
UVC Response:
Typically happens with owners with multiple memberships and reservations across these memberships. Difficult with current system which is membership based. New system (coming soon - in a Mexican minute?) will be person based and will be easier to fix this issue. 

Issue: 
If we can't have a senior all-inclusive rate what about some sort of voucher-based discount capability that can be implemented? Other Mexican resorts have implemented such a capability. 
UVC Response: 
We will consider and discuss with board. 

That's it!! 

Hope it's interesting. 

Safe travels. 

bbb*


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for providing us with this info, we appreciate your involvement!


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Feb 20, 2016)

BBB - I did think of one other question. There was a discussion either here or on Trip Advisor regarding transfer fees when selling. Do you know what they are?


----------



## beach.bar.bob (Jun 14, 2016)

timesharejunkie4 said:


> BBB - I did think of one other question. There was a discussion either here or on Trip Advisor regarding transfer fees when selling. Do you know what they are?



Take a look at this message...

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1896679#post1896679


----------



## Paul E Morgan (Sep 27, 2017)

In Quintana Roo, Royal Resorts provides a shuttle between their various resorts in Cancun, as well as a shuttle from The Royal Haciendas in Playa del Carmen (Quintana Roo) and Cancun (Quintana Roo).  I realize this example involves only one state government.  It would seem to me that the States of Nayarit and Jalisco could permit a shuttle between VDPF and VDP PV. 

Another example involves Vidanta Resorts.  Vidanta provide a guest shuttle from their massive compound at the South end of Nuevo Vallarta to the Mayan Palace in Puerto Vallarta.


----------

